# Metformin Question. Can anyone help?



## ily4eneni

Hey everyone.

I have been having fairly abnormal bleeding pretty much since my first period. I have just begun taking 1500 MG of Metformin after not taking it for about 6 months. I have been on the Metformin again for about a week. Before I started taking the Metformin, I had just gotten off a week and a half period that came on its own even though I'm not sure if I even ovulated. I'm however noticing that I am spotting again on and off. It's starting to get a little heavier, but then it disappears again. (TMI Alert) When I just wiped, a few small blod clots came out, and I thought all of this stuff was supposed to come out with my period? Has any of this happened to you when you started to take Metformin? I have PCOS, but is it normal to bleed in between your period or does the Metformin eventually regulate everything? The reason why I'm asking is because I'm supposed to be taking Clomid for the first time after my next period begins, but I'm so confused with all of this bleeding! Any advice or personal experience would greatly help! Thanks guys =)


----------



## BobDog

Hi,
i too am on metformin, and have PCOS. i am on 2000mg a day, when i first started it (2 yrs ago) i had this too, random spotting and passing clots. but eventually it settles down and then you get your normal period. although i am still irregular, i am just getting the usual af symptoms after 6 months with nothing. it helps to balance your hormones, but sometimes it's just the way your body want's to do things. but if you are concerned then i would suggest that you go and see your doc and get some reassurance.

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## ily4eneni

Hey thanks Jen for your response back! I just wanted to make sure it was normal to do that LOL. Sometimes your body does some crazy stuff, and sometimes it's hard to keep up with it, lol!


----------



## KimmeeMee

I had friends who suffered some irregular bleeding when they first started Metformin. In my case, it made my periods go away completely when I had started it, and it didn't help me regulate at all while I was on it. But our bodies, even with PCOS in common, are all still so different!


----------



## NGRidley

i never had irregular bleeding while on metformin. I am only taking 1000mg/day but started off really low. Took 250mg/day for a week, then 500mg/day for a week then 1000mg/day

my cycles have actually been pretty normal since starting


----------



## young12

hello i am new to this i am metformin 500mg four times a day, started july 10 only just started to show sign it helping ,also had my ovaries drilled in dec , am i 34 with pcos good luck x


----------



## wpooh101

I have experienced the same problem. I have PCOS, am on 2000mg of metformin, and am trying to conceive. I have ireglar bleeding for approx. two to three weeks out of a month. Ti spoke with my doctors office just days ago and they said that can happen when you are on the metformin and that it may take up to 3 month of being on a 2000 mg dose before your r cycles begin to regulate. I will hope for things to change and possibly concieve by may. 

Best of luck to you, hopefully I shed some light on the subject for you with my experience.


----------

